# Advice for CF EXPRES test - Running segment?



## PrairieBoy (31 May 2011)

Hey all

I am entering the North Saskatchewan Regiment as an officer-cadet through RESO, and my physical fitness test has been scheduled for this Friday. First, some advice for everyone else who is looking to join the CF: If you're like me and you have to play 'the waiting game' with your application for a few months, DON'T relax your physical training. This is bad. I did, and now unexpectedly I'm told I have to do the CF EXPRES test this week and I'm not as prepared as I could have been. I used to run 5-6 times a week, now I've been running 2-3 times a week, and at a far more leisurely pace than the test requires. This could be a problem. 

Now, I'm completely confident in my ability to do the rest of the test. I can rattle off 50 pushups and 60 situps relatively easily.  I'm not sure about the handgrip test, I have no means of measuring my handgrip strength, but I'm also quite sure that I can do that as well. I have been timing myself over 2.4km, my personal best so far has been 11 minutes 40 seconds, but on average I'm getting it done in 12 minutes. This worries me. I would really hate it if I didn't get to be sworn in because I'm just a few seconds too slow. Not to mention that I'm pretty wiped out after I finish that run. Yeah, I'm really beating myself up for slacking off while I waited for news about my prior application to ROTP. 

During my run, I generally feel like I hit several 'walls' at various points throughout the run. Generally these come around 800m, 1500m and 2000m marks. I mean, it isn't serious fatigue, not dangerous to my health, and I don't feel like I'm about to collapse or anything like, say, a marathon runner would encounter when he 'hits the wall'. I just feel like I'm run out of steam. During my runs outside and on the treadmill, I've been stopping for a few seconds to take a drink from my waterbottle and then continue on with a second wind, but obviously I won't have a chance to stop at all during the test. So, what solutions to this problem are available to me by Friday? I'm already planning on having an energy bar before the test. I usually have an energy bar before my rugby games, and it usually helps a lot during that, so I think it might help for this test. Any other suggestions? I really, really don't want to lose my chance just because I'm a bit too slow running.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 May 2011)

You've been here long enough to know that there is already a huge amount of information about the Expres test on the board.

You also know you should be doing a search and will find your info with a little work on your part.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## SevenSixTwo (2 Jun 2011)

No time for physical training but here are some tips:

Stay as relaxed as possible during the easy levels.

Don't rush the levels.

Don't exert a lot of effort  in "stopping" rely on slowing down.

Go for the highest level possible.





I am sure you'll do fine. I have absolutely horrible cardio because I am more of a strength type and I still passed fairly easy.


----------



## Pusser (2 Jun 2011)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> No time for physical training but here are some tips:
> 
> Stay as relaxed as possible during the easy levels.
> 
> ...



Good advice here.

However, you also need to relax in the days leading up to the test.  If you're playing rugby and runing two or three times a week, you should have no issues with the CF ExPres test.  There are plenty of people who do NOTHING and still pass.  This approach doesn't work as you get older, but you should be fine for now.  Good luck.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jun 2011)

Well, the OP hasn't been back since he posted his question and the test is for tomorrow, so nothing is likely to help now anyway. 

Thanks to those that took time to give him an answer, even if he doesn't read it.

This is why we ask people to search. So we don't end up wasting everyone's time.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

